# Clip on glass runners



## Vonny74 (Jul 3, 2015)

HI.
i am looking for a company that sells these (they are glass runners that clip onto the wood rather transit on top of the wood, hope that makes sense)
i know eBay sell then but its only for 15mm wood and not 18 mm (mines 18mm)
any advice would be really appreciated.
Also wheres the best place to buy LED STRIP LIGHT with a dimmer if possible
thank you
vonny 74


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have never seen clip on glass runners. They are usually stuck on with adhesive. The size of the runner relates to the thickness of glass not the thickness of the wood. Therefore you order the runners for 4mm or 6mm glass etc.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

So you are looking for runners like THIS, but for 18mm boards?



Gavin.


----------

